# Curry Forum/International foods Forum?



## Gravy Queen (Mar 26, 2015)

Desmond raised the topic of the possibility of a curry forum but the topic title was changed , and I think it's possible the thread will sink without a proper discussion on the forum part of his question .

So as a few people were in favour of the idea I thought I would start a separate topic . Obviously this will need Admin input too, I am not sure how the actual site is set up . I used to run one which was fairly easy to change, if parts were not getting used / or become too busy then they could be taken out or updated. I understand that you don't want it to be too complicated so my suggestion is to just update the Ethnic section to reflect International cuisine . Perhaps splitting it into global regions ?  So if I wanted a spanish recipe I would look in Europe , that type of thing ? 

Curry , as we discussed on Desmonds thread , isn't limited to one country so it could easily carry its own forum . 

Just some ideas to update and refresh that particular part , and hopefully to make it easier for people to find , and to file recipes .


----------



## Janet H (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for posting about this.  I'm not sure about a curry forum but we already have an ethnic/international section... would this work? International Cuisines and Ethnic Cookery - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2015)

Janet H said:


> Thanks for posting about this.  I'm not sure about a curry forum but we already have an ethnic/international section... would this work? International Cuisines and Ethnic Cookery - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


I think that would be a great place to put a curry subcategory. Right now it's just a mishmash of international recipes, many of them curries. It's a place I might put a recipe that I was contributing, but not a place I would go to look for a recipe.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Janet , my thoughts are breaking the forum down into specific parts of the world to make searching and posting easier ? It all sits under that one part as far as I can see ? Europe ? Asia etc ?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 26, 2015)

TL I thought the same thing . I wouldn't look there for a recipe I wouldn't know where to start , so perhaps sub groups at least with which part of the world we are looking at ........


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 26, 2015)

As it stands now, all you need to do is type in "Curry recipes" into our search box at the top right of the page, and you come up with dozens of past recipes and discussions.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2015)

Frankly, curries haven't been a popular topic until recently.  

The only time I use a sub-forum is when I have to start a thread in the appropriate place.

If I'm looking for a specific item, I go directly to advanced search and enter the parameters.  You can also do an advanced search on Google and specify to search only on DC.  Soooo much easier than worrying about which forum to look in for something.

JMHO


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, I agree Andy. The big search box at the top right of the page we have with Google takes us to only Discuss Cooking posts on the subject. Easy peasy.

I can see that sub forums of ethnic foods being a big can of worms for a global audience.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Yes, I agree Andy. The big search box at the top right of the page we have with Google takes us to only Discuss Cooking posts on the subject. Easy peasy.
> 
> I can see that sub forums of ethnic foods being a big can of worms for a global audience.


How so? It's already called International and Ethnic. New sub categories could be opened for the cuisines with a some minimum number of topics.

Searching would be easier if people always put tags.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 26, 2015)

I suppose why have forums for any topic then if we can search for everything ..... Why have forums that are crammed full of stuff thats all lumped in together and it's all a bit of a mish mash . The idea is just to streamline the International part.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 26, 2015)

taxlady said:


> How so? It's already called International and Ethnic. New sub categories could be opened for the cuisines with a some minimum number of topics.
> 
> Searching would be easier if people always put tags.



I'm sure you also remember some of the arguments about the origin of some ethnic recipes. Sub categories would only invite even more of the same. JMHO.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 26, 2015)

I am unsure of what you are referring to Kayelle . When you say Ethnic do you mean International , foods of different countries around the world ? I suppose the origin of any recipe can always come into question from any country ?


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 26, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> I am unsure of what you are referring to Kayelle . When you say Ethnic do you mean International , foods of different countries around the world ? I suppose the origin of any recipe can always come into question from any country ?



Maybe it would be better for you to give an example of your proposed sub categories, besides Curry.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 26, 2015)

I would also like to see a little more subdivision of the "Ethnic Foods" section. While using the search function is great if you know exactly what you are looking for, it doesn't work well if you are browsing through the section.

Also, I would argue that we have many subdivisions under sections like "Breads, Pizza & Sandwiches" (Yeast Breads, Quick Breads, Unleavened Breads) but all international recipes are lumped into a single forum that doesn't lend itself to browsing for something in a specific category. For people who have been here for many, many years, some of you know precisely what to look for. However, newer people have more of a tendency to simply go through the different sections.

Having said that, I don't know if it's necessary to have an entire section dedicated to curry. Like Andy says, it doesn't have a big following here. But I do think it would be useful to break up that big section into some of the more popular ethnic food groups, such as "Asian", "Jewish", "Indian","Mexican," "Thai," etc.

Just a thought.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 26, 2015)

Kayelle, I outlined my ideas in my first post. Curry was an idea put forward by Desmond in another thread and then Taxlady suggested it could perhaps be a sub category in the International forum . I am suggesting dividing International into broader sections to indicate which parts of the world we are looking at.


----------



## Silversage (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm with Andy.  Until someone popped in recently to talk about his collection of curry recipes, it was never much of a topic here.  Each time someone new has a favorite, we can't just further sub-divide the forums to accommodate their pet topic.  

Curry can belong to any culture, and it only adds more to the confusion.  Maybe curries are just another part of casseroles, soups, & stews.   Maybe they're ethnic.  Depending on the protein in them, maybe they're chicken or pork.  Any way you slice it, it's just more confusing.  

If I were looking for a Thai curry, I'd look under Ethnic or Asian, not Curries.  If I were looking for new ideas for chicken, I'd look under Chicken, not Curries.  If I were looking for something as specific as curry, I'd do a search for the word.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 26, 2015)

Curry aside then , I think Desmonds question made me think again about the International/Ethnic section .I have actually raised it before and still think it could do with an update?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> I would also like to see a little more subdivision of the "Ethnic Foods" section. While using the search function is great if you know exactly what you are looking for, it doesn't work well if you are browsing through the section.
> 
> Also, I would argue that we have many subdivisions under sections like "Breads, Pizza & Sandwiches" (Yeast Breads, Quick Breads, Unleavened Breads) but all international recipes are lumped into a single forum that doesn't lend itself to browsing for something in a specific category. For people who have been here for many, many years, some of you know precisely what to look for. However, newer people have more of a tendency to simply go through the different sections.
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 26, 2015)

Steve Kroll said:


> I would also like to see a little more subdivision of the "Ethnic Foods" section. While using the search function is great if you know exactly what you are looking for, it doesn't work well if you are browsing through the section....But I do think it would be useful to break up that big section into some of the more popular ethnic food groups, such as "Asian", "Jewish", "Indian","Mexican," "Thai," etc.
> 
> Just a thought.





Silversage said:


> ...If I were looking for a Thai curry, I'd look under Ethnic or Asian, not Curries.  If I were looking for new ideas for chicken, I'd look under Chicken, not Curries.  If I were looking for something as specific as curry, I'd do a search for the word.



I agree with Steve and Silversage.  Geographic sub-divisions make more sense.  Besides, even with geographic sub-divisions, you can still search curries.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 26, 2015)

If I search "curry" won't I get a lot of stuff that has curry powder in it? And it doesn't make for wonderful browsing.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 26, 2015)

We are always open to expanding or rearranging subforums.  We do believe that content should drive the categories and if there are only a few threads on a topic it wouldn't warrant its own.  A localized up tick in traffic on a topic isn't what we look for, we look for longer term, consistent content about a subject.  

It is better to have a mildly attractive topic in a larger more diverse forum than it is to branch things too much.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 27, 2015)

Is that a No then Frank


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 27, 2015)

Gravy Queen said:


> Is that a No then Frank



It is not.  It is a description on how we see things.  We have to have that conversation to see if the section is warranted.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Mar 27, 2015)

Fair enough


----------

